# will my baby red bellies eat a grape?



## chris79 (Aug 28, 2005)

just wondering if they would eat a grape if i put it in the tank?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

no they most likely wont but that doesnt mean you shouldnt try


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> no they most likely wont but that doesnt mean you shouldnt try
> [snapback]1174807[/snapback]​


Dont they spray grapes with pestacides?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i would not, since most fruits have all these chemicals in them


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

my pacu does,but he eats anything, I wouldnt think a p would.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

wash it of them they will be gone u eat them dont you?


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

id be shocked if he did eat it. that would be intresting


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

poke some holes in it and let it marinate in some blood first, then feed it to them


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

MLK said:


> poke some holes in it and let it marinate in some blood first, then feed it to them
> [snapback]1175424[/snapback]​


ha, i wanted to try this with more random objests, hmm too bad legos might be bad, or rice


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Why don't you also throw in some cabbage, lettuce and a few carrots or better yet, get rid of the piranha and get yourself a mean rabbit for a pet


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> Why don't you also throw in some cabbage, lettuce and a few carrots or better yet, get rid of the piranha and get yourself a mean rabbit for a pet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that would be badass


----------



## boyignoy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Why don't you also throw in some cabbage, lettuce and a few carrots or better yet, get rid of the piranha and get yourself a mean rabbit for a pet lmao.gif

































But anyway.. some say feedding them with veggies is also good. as long as it contains no chemicals.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I fed my p a carrot the other day, he nibbled on it but didn't take it down. Feeding them such foods is not bad, give it a shot and see what he does, it is good to introduce your ps to a variety of foods, as long as it is not bad food like red meat or petco's diseased evil feeders of death, destruction, and mayhem


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i just threw in a big green grape, the ones that are kinda sour, with the skin on it and they mowed it down right away, and i fed them yesterday so they cant be that hungry

1 grape does not fill them up at all, i think ill give them 1 grape a day from now on, if i eat to much grapes it gives me mud butt, so if i notice there crap change maybe i wont give them any grapes from now on,


----------



## PinkyPiranha (Sep 7, 2005)

My p's loves apple. The fresh one, without any chemical on it. Pacu loves fruit and veggie but piranha prefer meaty food. They do like veggie and fruit too.


----------

